# verzaken zich te beroepen



## Chiapas

Hallo, wie kan mij helpen de twee volgende zinnen te begrijpen?

"Dezelfde personen kunnen tevens verzaken zich te beroepen op het ontbreken van een oproeping"
"Een bestuurder kan er eveneens aan verzaken zich te beroepen op het ontbreken van de oproeping"

Kunnen zij *wel* of kunnen zij *niet* zich beroepen op het onbreken van een oproeping?
Alvast bedankt!


----------



## bibibiben

Volgens Van Dale wordt _iets verzaken_ in België ook gebruikt in de betekenis van _afzien van iets _of _afstand doen van iets:_
*
Dezelfde personen kunnen ervan afzien om zich te beroepen op het ontbreken van een oproeping.*


----------



## bibibiben

Vanwege gebrek aan context is _kunnen _overigens dubbelzinnig. De zin kan betekenen:

1. Dezelfde personen _zijn _tevens _in staat om te _verzaken zich te beroepen op het ontbreken van een oproeping.
2. _Het is mogelijk dat _dezelfde personen tevens verzaken zich te beroepen op het ontbreken van een oproeping.
3. Dezelfde personen _hebben _tevens _de mogelijkheid om _te verzaken zich te beroepen op het ontbreken van een oproeping.

Ik ga ervan uit dat 3 de juiste interpretatie is, maar ik kan ernaast zitten


----------



## Chiapas

Beteken dus dat "*They can renounce to invoke* the fact that they never received a call"?
(don't worry for the bad English, it's in Italian I have to translate it)


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, daar komt het wel op neer. Deze personen hebben het recht om te wijzen op het ontbreken van een oproeping (dat naar alle waarschijnlijkheid positief voor ze kan uitpakken), maar ze kunnen er niet toe gedwongen worden om ook van dat recht gebruik te maken.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Volgens Van Dale wordt _iets verzaken_ in België ook gebruikt in de betekenis van _afzien van iets _of _afstand doen van iets:_


Ik had er geen idee van dat dit in Nederland niet het geval zou zijn.


bibibiben said:


> Ja, daar komt het wel op neer. Deze personen hebben het recht om te wijzen op het ontbreken van een oproeping (dat naar alle waarschijnlijkheid positief voor ze kan uitpakken), maar ze kunnen er niet toe gedwongen worden om ook van dat recht gebruik te maken.


Dat is inderdaad wat het betekent.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Ik had er geen idee van dat dit in Nederland niet het geval zou zijn.


Hoewel ik ook een Belg ben, was ik niet vertrouwd met dit gebruik van _verzaken_. 'Je geloof verzaken' en dat soort uitdrukkingen, ja, dat wel, maar 'verzaken iets te doen'? Ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik dat ooit al in een tekst ben tegengekomen, laat staan dat ik het zelf zou schrijven.

Woorden, uitdrukkingen of grammaticale constructies die typisch zijn voor Belgisch bureaucratisch taalgebruik, zijn vrijwel altijd een exacte doorslag van iets Frans. In dit geval leert een rondje googlen me dat 'verzaken (aan)' op z'n Belgisch precies zo gebruikt wordt als 'renoncer (à)' in het Frans.


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij was het niet ongewoon: verzaken aan de troon...


----------

